# Bsod bad pool header when running opera/firefox



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright here goes,

Every time I open up opera or Firefox i get a bsod bad pool header crash. This happens either when the browser is loading up or in the next 10 seconds.
The problem started ocurring while I still had Xp installed, I thought format and reinstalling to win 7 would fix the problem...bummer.
I'm attaching the last mini dump. 
I've searched the net for an answer and found none(( 
Seriously I'm about to tear my hair out
ran memtest 11 passes no problems, chkdsk no problems sfc scanow nothing.
Hmm don't know what other info i can provide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://mintywhite.com/vista/vmaintenance/optimize-performance-in-vista-by-rebuilding-the-page-file/

follow above but after re booting set your page file to say 3000 min 3000 max preferably onto say d drive if you have that ability on a partition try firefox again

have to tweaked firefox http://www.kabatology.com/08/29/configure-firefox-to-consume-less-ram/


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> http://mintywhite.com/vista/vmaintenance/optimize-performance-in-vista-by-rebuilding-the-page-file/
> 
> follow above but after re booting set your page file to say 3000 min 3000 max preferably onto say d drive if you have that ability on a partition try firefox again
> 
> have to tweaked firefox http://www.kabatology.com/08/29/configure-firefox-to-consume-less-ram/


Did as was told, didn't work. 
crashed bad pool header right after fox loaded. 
mini dump attached. 
Ps. think I attached wrong dump first time around.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

try firefox in safe mode please


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Crashed a second ago while using IE, was watching video on vkontakte ( Russian facebook). 
dump attached.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

1) Go to start and type device manager.

2) Select device manager from the control panel list.

3) From the device list, see if there's any exclamation mark or error reported. If so, you can remove the driver related to the device and install a new one.

4) To remove driver, right-click on the device and select "Uninstall.

windows update check for drivers in particular

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Diagnosing-memory-problems-on-your-computer

http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-7/turn-off-windows-searchs-index/


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> try firefox in safe mode please


Same issue crashed bad pool header


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> 1) Go to start and type device manager.
> 
> 2) Select device manager from the control panel list.
> 
> ...


No problem there.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

still same issue?


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yep, exept the one about IE the bsod was different.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-vista/run-a-reliability-and-performance-diagnostic-report/ note point 3

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/help/performance-maintenance

http://www.google.com/chrome/?insta...&utm_source=en-GB-ha-emea-uk-bk&utm_medium=ha

what does task manager say? cpu % ram % how many apps and processes


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadindex check your drivers manually


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-vista/run-a-reliability-and-performance-diagnostic-report/ note point 3
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/help/performance-maintenance
> 
> ...


Right let's see: 
Iv'e attached screenshot for the performance test. 
When I tried watching the video on the second link the system bsod (no dump this time) 
Chrome is installed, kinda jittery about turning it on...
Attached screens for your request on task manager. 
P.s. Thanks for the help


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadindex check your drivers manually


Please view attached sreenshot.
Does this mean all drivers are up to date or did the scan not work?
I also used msi live update4, same results.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

for now run this http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html let it turn as much off as possible, then try chrome but just for few seconds close chrome then restart chrome

you have a decent amount of processes , i have 16 but never mind that for now, your ram and page file seam rather busy especially as you not actually doing anything,post back


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

your screen shot did not come through


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> for now run this http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html let it turn as much off as possible, then try chrome but just for few seconds close chrome then restart chrome
> 
> you have a decent amount of processes , i have 16 but never mind that for now, your ram and page file seam rather busy especially as you not actually doing anything,post back


Did as you said. 
Game booster shut down some stuff ( sreen attached) 
Chrome works fine as far as I can tell ( played video, multiple sites are open etc.) 
Using it right now. 
The only problem with chrome is when i tried to stream music and play it i got this error ( sreen attached) 
after i pushed okay music played fine but the site itself kina froze up and I had to refresh to make it work again. 
ps. Which screen did not make it through?


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Could adobe be a relevent problem to my crashes ?


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

oh lookie my desktop stopped responding, I can't manipulate anthing above the taskbar.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

java , adobe ?????? always some culprit, anyhow you are now getting somewhere so suggest you tidy your rig up

I have 16 processes you have @50 i have 172 mmb of ram in task manager you have over 500 !!!
http://www.windowsstartup.com/
http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/
http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes sir!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

just in case, you had better run a hijack this scan , turn off what apps you can run save log post back DO NOT FIX OWT


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://free.antivirus.com/hijackthis/


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> just in case, you had better run a hijack this scan , turn off what apps you can run save log post back DO NOT FIX OWT


Something is wrong. Screen attached 
Followed directions on the sreen shot, could not find needed lines.


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Another bsod, This time while watching a vid in chrome. (dump attached) 
I'm suspecting either my graphics card or adobe.


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Another bsod irwl not equal or less smth smth. 
Dump attached. 
Bsod happend when downloading drivers for mainboard through chrome. 
Ghaaaaah so frustrating!


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Daz you requested the log from highjack, finally got it working
see attached. 
Thanks.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

hijack should run right clcik run as administrator, do you have uac enabled? if so disable or reduce its severity
http://www.blogsdna.com/1815/how-to-disable-uac-turn-off-uac-in-windows-7-beta-1-build-7000.htm
http://www.sevenforums.com/software/9596-hijackthis.html

remove graphics card and run from mobo, whilst in there you could remove 1 ram also


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> hijack should run right clcik run as administrator, do you have uac enabled? if so disable or reduce its severity
> http://www.blogsdna.com/1815/how-to-disable-uac-turn-off-uac-in-windows-7-beta-1-build-7000.htm
> http://www.sevenforums.com/software/9596-hijackthis.html
> 
> Here's the log for highjack


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

click" report" and ask to be moved to spyware/malware forum, they are busy and may be a while


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay did that nut why?
What do you see?


----------



## Steff676 (Jul 18, 2010)

daz1 said:


> hijack should run right clcik run as administrator, do you have uac enabled? if so disable or reduce its severity
> http://www.blogsdna.com/1815/how-to-disable-uac-turn-off-uac-in-windows-7-beta-1-build-7000.htm
> http://www.sevenforums.com/software/9596-hijackthis.html
> 
> remove graphics card and run from mobo, whilst in there you could remove 1 ram also


removed ram, no crashes so far though i don't know if this is due to less ram or the ton of dust i cleaned out of my rig. Along the way I changed the thermal paste on processor and vid card. 
Maybe this is an overheating or lousy connectivity...
Anyway thanks a bunch for your help Daz!
Love from Russia


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

this is not malware related so moved back to W7 forum



> The problem started ocurring while I still had Xp installed, I thought format and reinstalling to win 7 would fix the problem


----------

